

Rasky, Rpi2 based KVM over IP new side goal: complete FLOSS development workflow - nextime
http://www.nexlab.net/product/rasky

======
elessar71
I can't wait to have one to test and use in my hands!! Keep up the good work!!

~~~
mastershadow
go go go ;)

